# A few Brim



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

My Son caught these in a friends pond in less than an hour. He ran out of worms or would of caught more.
Will be in the grease at lunch today! Plenty of Bass, but they need to grow another year or so.

I assume they are all Blue Gill, but why the difference in the color? I know nothing about freshwater fishing and am starting to believe the same about saltwater the way my luck has been lately!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Bream is like a generic word, but blue gill and shell cracker, perch, pumpkinseed, they all have different markings. The name pretty much describe them. I see a few blue gill and shell cracker in your cooler there. She'll crackers get there name from their diet


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*correct*

That;s correct. "Red ear" is the actual specie of bream which we locally call shellcracker. Over in Louisiaina the same fish is locally called chinquapin. In the general San Antonio/Austin areathey are called red ear. Same fish.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't matter what kind they are. That right there is my favorite fish to eat anywhere and out of any kind. Scale choP heads off gut and batter then fry!


----------



## Fishfearme (Mar 8, 2013)

Let me know if you need help on how to eat them.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Good Eating for sure! We all know a bream is a bream but actually the only real bream in this area is a pinfish and other porgies.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

not a big fresh water guy, but the way you guys are talking about Bream makin me wanna go to the pond behind my work and cast for a few.


----------



## SpeckMaster (Jul 19, 2012)

Best tasting freshwater fish by far. Only thing that comes close is a nice bass. Fun to catch, great to eat! Can't go wrong. Gonna go catch some tomorrow.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

SpeckMaster said:


> Best tasting freshwater fish by far. Only thing that comes close is a nice bass. Fun to catch, great to eat! Can't go wrong. Gonna go catch some tomorrow.


:whistling: You need to come eat some of our Crappie and Flathead fillets....:thumbsup:


----------

